# St. George Island third week of February



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

I fish a little farther east - mostly Alligator Harbor, around the point, and over on the other side of the Ochlockonee to St. Marks, since I live on Bald Point. I wrote a long response about what I see around here, but realized it probably won't apply to the back side of SGI and would waste your time.

I do hope you have a great trip and enjoy your time in Franklin County!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

How shallow is it in the East Bay Area around Apalachicola and East point, north of the bridge? If the wind is from the north, would it be advisable to fish in that vicinity?


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm not sure - it's been a long time since I fished on the north side of the causeway/bridge (we're talking 2005 or so). We go over to Apalachicola pretty regularly, to SGI every once in a while, but it's 50 miles vs. just a few (well, 10 or so) over to Panacea from our house.

I'm actually hoping someone who fishes around SGI will jump in and help you out.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I fish east end of SGI, but not that early. Water needs to be in the upper 60's for me. Have heard that the bridge will hold sheepies, but have no personal knowledge of that. Maybe Zika will chime in as he may have this kind of experience.


----------

